# Type of hunting you don't see Vizsla's doing very often.



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Boat is an older wooden "duck punt" or decked pirogue. During the summer I
restored it into a layout hunting boat. Complete with a spot for the dog to 
lay down under cover behind the shooter. Other than a few minor changes I will work on after 
season, it is pretty much finished. It actually sits a little lower in the water. I have it 
beached on top of a sand bar for the pictures.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

It must be a great feeling to shoot a duck from a boat and have your dog swim after it to bring it back to you.
I'm not really interested in hunting because of the hassle to get licensed, but that would be one **** of an experience!

If you need a spotter, nobody dials in a scope like me! hahahaha


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

That Bufflehead on the front deck. I had some Buffleheads do a fly-by over my decoys and land in the open water. I paddled upwind of them, layed down in the boat and drifted almost on top of them. My shot was over my right shoulder. I am right handed so it was difficult. The only one I hit was a cripple. Blaze launched off the back deck, but the Bufflehead was swimming faster than Blaze. And Blaze was swimming faster than I could paddle. So we had this great long pursuit across the water with all three of us getting farther away from each other for a stretch. The bird did finally stop, but made a dive when Blaze got close. This allowing me to catch up and make a finishing shot when it surfaced. The bird quickly picked up by Blaze to be brought back to the boat. Despite the work involved for a rather small duck, and in the rain, it actually was a lot of fun.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Super neat boat & pics! How old is your dog? I'm not sure Pumpkin is going to be a good swimmer. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Copper and I come upon ducks from time to time. He loves the chase, but without wings or shot, the Quackers usually get away.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 6, 2010)

My cousin and I shot a couple buffleheads a few weeks after opener. Lindy loves to hunt (duh) and she loves to swim. But she wouldn't go get the ducks. She was only 8 months at the time and I don't think she understood the concept quite yet. I was even throwing rocks out to the birds hoping she would chase them and stumble upon the birds. No luck though. But she did bring us a decoy while we were setting up. Hopefully next year.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

What is a bufflehead? A type of duck?


----------



## Lindy (Apr 6, 2010)

Yep!


----------

